# Can't get REW5 for Mac inputs to work



## scharfsj (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I just downloaded the Mac version of REW 5.0, and I am having the same problem that many users from around a year ago were having with getting REW 4.0 to work on a Mac. That is, with not getting L or R "input levels" to come up with REW 5.0. This is with the prefs panel set to setting shown in the photo. 










I have toggling the record buffer from 32k to 64k and back that allows REW 4.0 to produce an input level for a channel, and it does not work on 5.0, so I am stuck. I am simply cannot get an input into either L or R channels. 

Here is a pic showing my exact same set up works properly with 4.0 as a control that the mike preamp (M-Audio MobilePre USB and microphone (Dayton EMM-6) is working properly. These are consecutive screen shots, that is, pressing "Next" in 5.0 shows no input. Then running 4.0 immediately thereafter, and using the protocol to check levels and get input, shows that with 4.0 everything is working fine: 










Using Mac OX 10.6.4 presently, but have no idea why 5.0 will not work.

Anyone have any clues?


----------



## scharfsj (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, my links for images not showing up. I am trying to show screen shots of the two prefs panels, and my images do not load. Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Not enough posts yet, you need 5 and to wait an hour or so. Alternatively use "Manage Attachments" in the advanced post editor and upload the images directly to HTS and they should show up.

There are more than a few oddities with JavaSound under OS X, V5 had various changes that helped with some problems and, with a little help from Apple, created some others. I'm looking for alternative ways to access the audio interfaces under OS X but it will take a while. You can make measurements with V4 and then analyse them with V5 at a pinch.


----------



## scharfsj (Jun 16, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Not enough posts yet, you need 5 and to wait an hour or so. Alternatively use "Manage Attachments" in the advanced post editor and upload the images directly to HTS and they should show up.
> 
> There are more than a few oddities with JavaSound under OS X, V5 had various changes that helped with some problems and, with a little help from Apple, created some others. I'm looking for alternative ways to access the audio interfaces under OS X but it will take a while. You can make measurements with V4 and then analyse them with V5 at a pinch.


Well, after much trying John, I figured it out. I had to set the inputs from "Default Input" to "Internal Input", and then it worked. 

As soon as I get enough posts, I will post a shot of the prefs panel showing the settings that worked. I'll create some other posts to get my count past five.


----------



## scharfsj (Jun 16, 2010)

One of the features I like about 5 is the ability to have more than 8 graphs in a REW document. When i used desing of experiments (DOE) to optimize the integration of my sub into my system, I was limited to eight treatment combinations in the DOE or I would have to block on the two different sets of runs.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't get it to work on a MacBook Pro running OS X 10.6.6 either. Output works but can't switch from "Buit-In Microphone" to ""Buit-In Input" (which is the line in). Never worked in v4 either.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Markus76 said:


> Can't get it to work on a MacBook Pro running OS X 10.6.6 either. Output works but can't switch from "Buit-In Microphone" to ""Buit-In Input" (which is the line in). Never worked in v4 either.


I've been successful at running REW on a Mac Mini using an AVID, Mbox USB soundcard ; the Mbox Mini . This little Mac is running OS X 10.6.4 . ( Since this is not my Mac I won't be trying the upgrade to to 10.6.6 to see what's what .


Are we to assume you are still trying to use your original digidesign Mbox USB soundcard with REW ? ( or was it an Mbox 2 ? ) 
- I got that info by reading some of your old posts  *here* )

- I don't think your problem is the CoreAudio drivers ( in answer to your question from the other thread ) .

- I think the problem is related to Java Macs ongoing fumbling ( of the internal routing ) for multi-input soundcards .
- FWIW, I classify your soundcard as multi-input because it has S/PDIF inputs as well as its' 2 analog inputs .

- The MBox Mini lacks S/PDIF " ins or outs " .

- Like JohnM and his Edirol , I've had success with very simplistic 2-channel soundcards ( 2 line-ins & 2 line-outs ) 
- ie ; the Behringer UCA-222


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

EarlK said:


> Are we to assume you are still trying to use your original digidesign Mbox USB soundcard with REW ?


No, I'm trying to use REW5 with the onboard soundcard of a MacBook Pro 17".


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

markus76 said:


> No, I'm trying to use REW5 with the onboard soundcard of a MacBook Pro 17".


Ahhh, okay then , thanks for the clarification .

Boy , that really sucks when the most basic of all configurations ( an on board soundcard ) can't be made to work .


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

After some crashes I got REW5 to work:

Audio MIDI Setup > Built-In Input > 44.1kHz/16bit, Use this device for sound input
Audio MIDI Setup > Built-In Output > 44.1kHz/16bit, Use this device for sound output

This allows those inputs/outputs to work as REW5's "Default Device".

There are still a number of oddities and sometimes it just doesn't work. Never got an external USB I/O to work (ART USB Dual pre).

JohnM, please let me know if you need more information or testing, I'm happy to help.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got some more soundcard hardware on order to do more testing, but it is something of a quandary. The Apple Java runtime is badly broken for audio input, and pretty poor for audio output. The Mandolane M3DMixer greatly improves the output side of things, but it is not clear what the best path is for input. The Oracle runtime, as and when that appears, may have better audio support, but I'm not sure when that might happen so I'm looking at possible alternatives for OS X audio interfacing.


----------



## ahjteam (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't get the REW 5 to work either on late 2010 MacBook Pro OSX 10.6.5 using M-Audio Profire 610 interface.

I also randomly get this error:



> Input device Error
> Unable to access the selected device
> javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Unexpected Error


and the extended error report is:



> Input device error
> 
> 
> Message:
> ...


Hope it helps.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be trying REW5 tonight on my 2007 iMac 24" screen running OSX 10.6.6, will post my success/other here for sharing.

At first, I'll try the internal soundcard, if that does not work I have a M-Audio Mobile Pre from my prior WinTel laptop success, but that was 2 years ago...


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news!

I was able to get REW5 to work on my 2007 iMac running OSX 10.6.6, using the M-Audio Mobile Pre-USB,
here are screen shot of settings for ref. I also download/used the M3DMixer as suggested elsewhere here:









I'm NOT asking for analysis of these - there are other places for that, just sharing them as REW5 user interface output:
Here are graphs of my IB sub, no EQ, with the treatments as show earlier here:
(fwiw, my 2nd seat riser is also a broadband bass trap as well)
2nd row all 4 seat positions









1st row all 3 seat positions


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

mtbdudex said:


> I was able to get REW5 to work on my 2007 iMac running OSX 10.6.6, using the M-Audio Mobile Pre-USB, here are screen shot of settings for ref. I also download/used the M3DMixer as suggested elsewhere


Did you really have "Built-in Input" selected to get the Mobile Pre to work?


----------



## DLF54927 (Jan 8, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Did you really have "Built-in Input" selected to get the Mobile Pre to work?


I just used those exact settings and the soundcard cal does indeed work with the MobilePre, REW5 and OSX 10.6.6 in that config.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

DLF54927 said:


> I just used those exact settings and the soundcard cal does indeed work with the MobilePre, REW5 and OSX 10.6.6 in that config.


Did you check that the iMac's built-in microphone didn't pick up the sound? What are your settings in "Audio MIDI Setup"?


----------



## DLF54927 (Jan 8, 2011)

To be honest, I didn't check anything or change anything other than using the MD3Mixer as the output.

I had the MobilePre near my Macbook and figured I'd give mtb's settings a whirl. I just wanted to see if it'd work. Previously, I couldn't get any other configuration to register at all to even try to run a soundcard cal with v5. And I tried many, many times before going back to 4.11.



This is the cal I got using the above settings/config:


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Graph doesn't look like an internal mic. Simple check is to have the meters window open and tap on the mic opening with a finger. Does the meter move?


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Did you really have "Built-in Input" selected to get the Mobile Pre to work?





DLF54927 said:


> I just used those exact settings and the soundcard cal does indeed work with the MobilePre, REW5 and OSX 10.6.6 in that config.





markus76 said:


> Did you check that the iMac's built-in microphone didn't pick up the sound? What are your settings in "Audio MIDI Setup"?


That is correct, I was able to toggle between the internal Mic and the Berrigner8000 mic, and confirmed that yes I was using the Berrigner8000 via the MobileM....I'll take some screen shots tonight of the other system pref stuff.

John - great job with this! Glad it works on my iMac!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a pict of my sound input and output settings.
Just to double-check, just now I did un-plug the mic from the MobilePre and then no sound was coming in, so the sound with these settings works correctly.


----------



## t3steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Will REW work on a mac mini using the built in sound card?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

t3steve said:


> Will REW work on a mac mini using the built in sound card?


Yes, that's what I use for testing.


----------



## t3steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you John.


----------



## MA1 (Feb 5, 2011)

EarlK said:


> I've been successful at running REW on a Mac Mini using an AVID, Mbox USB soundcard ; the Mbox Mini . This little Mac is running OS X 10.6.4 . ( Since this is not my Mac I won't be trying the upgrade to to 10.6.6 to see what's what .
> 
> - Like JohnM and his Edirol , I've had success with very simplistic 2-channel soundcards ( 2 line-ins & 2 line-outs )
> - ie ; the Behringer UCA-222


Can I please just check to see if it is correct that REW ( does it matter which version ? ) of REW will work with Mac 10.6.5 or 10.6.6 using Behringer UCA 222 ? Anything special or tips to keep in mind to get this to work. Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The UCA222 should work fine with REW V4 or V5. Set the UCA222 as the device to use for input and output in the Mac's Audio settings. The Mandolane M3DMixer is recommended (after installing select that as output device), you may also need to select the UCA222 as the input device rather than just leave the setting as "default device".


----------



## MA1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks John.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

fwiw - this early morning, before the wife/kids woke up, I was planning on taking readings with REW5 on the iMac (confirming changes due to my broadband bass traps) and FORGOT to change my input settings from Default/Default to Built in/Default as shown below, wasted 20+ minutes before opening up this thread....wish my brain just remembered everything I read............I did get the measurements done just as they woke up.



mtbdudex said:


> Here's a pict of my sound input and output settings.
> Just to double-check, just now I did un-plug the mic from the MobilePre and then no sound was coming in, so the sound with these settings works correctly.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh-oh....I've updated my iMac OSX quite a few months ago to 10.7 and upon booting up REW got this error message, it's been a while since I used REW.....and I was going to dive into acoustics over the Christmas Holidays....











Here's my iMac set-up









I need to fix this...
Can't get REW to boot at all, will re-download and go from there.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate trying to fix computer problems! 
That is why I got a Mac long time ago...

I'm going to move these outta the library so they don't load when REW does, I can't get REW to load at all:hissyfit:









[update]
moving those files outta the library allowed REW to launch, I'll hook up the gear and see now if I can take measurements......


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it working.

Had to delete those files that were buried in the system library folder.
Then did a fresh install of REW.

In REW I just selected for output device "java sound audio engine", works perfect.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not surprised that the Mandolane M3D Mixer has outlived it's usefulness . :huh:

I was under the impression it was a necessary patch, only needed with OSX 10.3 & 10.4 . 

:sn:


----------

